# Extreme Cruelty Case....



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

This is the last picture of them I seen


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I have two things to say: Some people are sick. 

And I hate grammatical errors in newspaper articles.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you have solid evidence that this gal tied these horses and left them to starve? Perhaps they were starving and were tied to a tree and shot. This past winter was particularly hard on animals and feed shortages were rampant.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

She would be the type to just tie something and forget it instead of asking for help. She got them halfway through winter when everyone told her not too. They were not shot. I wish she had if she was going to let them die the way she did.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

There is a special place in hell for people like her. 

How disgusting.


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

I can not wrap my mind around how people could do such a disgusting thing! Did she not once thought of them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I have no clue but everytime i had posted a status that we had gone to the arena or went on a long ride she always even around this time commented I wish I could go...you would think if shes commenting on horses she would think about the poor horses she suffered to death...


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Do you have solid evidence that this gal tied these horses and left them to starve? Perhaps they were starving and were tied to a tree and shot. This past winter was particularly hard on animals and feed shortages were rampant.


From the second article posted...
"Crenshaw later admitted to owning the horses and tying them to a tree in a neighbor’s property when her mother refused to let her have the horses at home. When she moved out of her mother’s house in early April, she admitted to abandoning the horses. She told authorities that she didn’t have any transportation to get back to the horses after moving out. "


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

A terrible tale. There has to be something messed up in her mind. Some kind of wild denial thing happening. It's just majorly screwed up - especially with the contact with other horse people. 

I often wonder if making people that are cruel to animals actually care for animals properly under supervision, even rehabilitating rescues, would make any difference.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

And she may only get 2 years in prison? 

20 years sounds better :wink:


.


----------

